
No, Brits aren't googling 'What is the EU?' because they don't know what EU is - tekheletknight
http://www.geektime.com/2016/06/25/no-brits-are-not-googling-what-is-the-eu-because-they-dont-know-what-the-eu-is/
======
Nadya
First politically-related thing I've bookmarked in ages. I especially love the
comparison to the "What is the internet?" thing.

The media bias/slander for "What is the EU?" trending speaks more to me about
the current state of mainstream media and it's blatant biases than it does the
"stupidity of Leave voters" that the media and even a good portion of people
is trying to push.

------
CyberFonic
Many of the people who voted to leave - do not know what Google is !

------
DanBC
> What is more plausible? That millions of British citizens don’t actually
> know what the European Union is

This is very plausible. Look at the terrible UK newspaper coverage of the EU
(so poor that the EU needed a mythbusting page[1]).

Ask a few British people if they know what bits of the EU do what.

Add to that the misinformation coming from political parties over the past few
decades, and especially from the Leave / Remain campaigns over the past couple
of weeks. There are people who voted who honestly think that it would reduce
the number of migrants (It won't).

[1]
[https://blogs.ec.europa.eu/ECintheUK/category/euromyths/](https://blogs.ec.europa.eu/ECintheUK/category/euromyths/)

~~~
J_Darnley
The EU debunking myths about themselves is really believable. I especially
like the one about TTIP: "Regulatory cooperation under TTIP can help
businesses and consumers. It cannot undermine lawmaking powers". Yeah(!) ISDS
doesn't undermine national laws and courts(!)

------
Scoundreller
europa.eu seems to be hugged to death at the moment.

And I just want to find out if my wife can force the retailer of her
headphones to fix them under the Product Warranty directive...

